# my idea for cheap car holster



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

ok so i was at the gun store today and purchased a belt, and a nice desantis quick slide holster for my g26. their phone lines were down so I couldn't pay with my ATM card. the guy said he would give me a discount if I went down the street to the ATM to pay cash. deal. so i come back and i find a little bin with used holsters and find a small desantis with Velcro sewn on for a whopping price of $2.00, the guy ended up giving it to me for free. So I would suggest you guys do the same, look in the used holsters bin for something that will fit your weapon and Velcro/glue somehow attach it to a convenient spot in your vehicle. hope this helps someone. :smt1099


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

rvl8 said:


> ok so i was at the gun store today and purchased a belt, and a nice desantis quick slide holster for my g26. their phone lines were down so I couldn't pay with my ATM card. the guy said he would give me a discount if I went down the street to the ATM to pay cash. deal. so i come back and i find a little bin with used holsters and find a small desantis with Velcro sewn on for a whopping price of $2.00, the guy ended up giving it to me for free. So I would suggest you guys do the same, look in the used holsters bin for something that will fit your weapon and Velcro/glue somehow attach it to a convenient spot in your vehicle. hope this helps someone. :smt1099


Seems like a good idea!:smt023


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal, but..........if my pistol is not on me---then it's not in my vehicle.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

well, I have owb 3:00-4:00 holster, I can not access it without removing the seatbelt, getting up a bit, etc. I would never leave the gun inside the car in this holster. I just meant a holster for when you are actually driving the car.

I'll get some photos today.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If you drive alot, might look into a cross draw rig. If you get rear-ended, where is that glue, velcro, holster, and pistol going to go? To each his own, just some thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It's always good to be OVERLY prepared.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> If you drive alot, might look into a cross draw rig. If you get rear-ended, where is that glue, velcro, holster, and pistol going to go? To each his own, just some thoughts to ponder.


if it came off I beleive the holster and weapon would come off as one, and it would go into or underneath my driver side seat. I'll take a photo and you can let me know your thoughts on it.


----------

